# Demorô



## vitor boldrin

Bom eu sei que demorar em inglês é delay,slow.
Mas como usar nesse sentido ?


Vamos fazer um churrasco?
Demoro,vamos sim.

Vamos tomar uma cerveja?
Demoro.


----------



## xiskxisk

Que sentido é esse?


----------



## Vanda

Demorô, gíria muita usada pelos jovens no Brasil, pra quase tudo. No inglês sem gíria, seria it's about time...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Demorô, gíria muita usada pelos jovens no Brasil, pra quase tudo.


Acho que _demorou_, pronunciado sempre como "demorô", é um tipo de interjeição que adolescentes usam para demonstrar satisfação ao aceitar propostas ou convites. Não consigo pensar em outros usos para essa forma. Há mesmo outros?


Vanda said:


> No inglês sem gíria, seria it's about time...


Talvez essa seja a origem de _demorou_, mas não acho hoje o sentido seja esse. Eu traduziria com expressões que demonstrem aceitação, mas com meu inglês limitado, não consigo pensar em uma que seja especificamente usada por adolescentes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Maybe:
_
You bet!_


----------



## vitor boldrin

Bom acho que é melhor usar então okay,fine,nice.
O que vocês acham?


----------



## xiskxisk

Vanda said:


> Demorô, gíria muita usada pelos jovens no Brasil, pra quase tudo. No inglês sem gíria, seria it's about time...


Ah, demorou. Eu estava a ler como se fosse "eu demoro". Aqui dir-se-ia "já era sem tempo". Acho que "it's about time" é de facto a melhor tradução.

É engraçado fazerem essa distinção entre "demorô" e "demorou", sempre vi o "ou" como equivalente ao "ô".


----------



## Darth Nihilus

xiskxisk said:


> Ah, demorou. Eu estava a ler como se fosse "eu demoro". Aqui dir-se-ia "já era sem tempo". Acho que "it's about time" é de facto a melhor tradução.
> 
> É engraçado fazerem essa distinção entre "demorô" e "demorou", sempre vi o "ou" como equivalente ao "ô".



Não existe o ditongo /*ow*/ em Portugal?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

vitor boldrin said:


> Bom acho que é melhor usar então okay,fine,nice.
> O que vocês acham?


Gosto de _that'd be great_. Mas cuidado, porque não acho que _it's about time_ tenha muito a ver com _demorô_.


----------



## xiskxisk

Darth Nihilus said:


> Não existe o ditongo /*ow*/ em Portugal?


Existe apenas no norte de Portugal, onde pronunciam sempre o ou como /ow/, nos outros sítios pronuncia-se sempre como /o/, não é algo que sofra variação.


----------



## Vanda

xisk,é assim que os jovens escolheram a grafia de demorou = demoro, até mesmo sem o acento final, que nós nativos sabemos que está sendo usado na fala (assim como tô). 
Gostei do ''you bet!'


----------



## vitor boldrin

Pelo que vejo it's about time pode ser traduzido como "já era a hora","tava na hora","já era a tempo".


----------



## Ariel Knightly

O que não tem nada a ver com o _demorou _dos jovens.


----------



## vitor boldrin

Ariel Knightly said:


> O que não tem nada a ver com o _demorou _dos jovens.



Então como a Wanda diz isso é o mais próximo do nosso demorô.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Ela se enganou. Acontece. Mas você, como brasileiro, consegue perceber a diferença clara entre uma coisa e outra, certo?


----------



## LeoBR

Acho que ela não se enganou. Ela é de BH, e se agora EU é que não me engano, o uso de "demorou" ao qual este tópico se refere - "you bet!", e não "it's about time" - existe somente no Rio de Janeiro.
É uma gíria muito da carioca! - E que eu, a propósito, uso bastante quando falo com meus amigos.


----------



## vitor boldrin

Não acho que é uma gíria cem porcento carioca.
Acho que it's about time é uma boa opção.

Bom meu inglês não é tão bom mas às vezes não dá para comparar as duas línguas cada uma tem sua peculiaridade mas em certas vezes algumas coisas em comum que é possível comparar com o português.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

LeoBR said:


> Acho que ela não se enganou. Ela é de BH, e se agora EU é que não me engano, o uso de "demorou" ao qual este tópico se refere - "you bet!", e não "it's about time" - existe somente no Rio de Janeiro.
> É uma gíria muito da carioca! - E que eu, a propósito, uso bastante quando falo com meus amigos.



Acredito que não. "Demorô" também é usado aqui em SC, mas não tão frequentemente e somente entre aborrescentes. E já ouvi Paulistas falarem isso também, se não me engano.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

vitor boldrin said:


> Não acho que é uma gíria cem porcento carioca.
> Acho que it's about time é uma boa opção.
> 
> Bom*,* meu inglês não é tão bom*,* mas às vezes não dá para comparar as duas línguas*.* *C*ada uma tem sua peculiaridade*,* mas em certas vezes algumas coisas em comum que é possível comparar com o português.


Não é o caso. A expressão _it's about time_ equivale a _já não era sem tempo_, que por sua vez não tem absolutamente nada a ver com o uso que é feito de _demorô _pelos adolescentes. Dizemos _já não era sem tempo_ quando algo que já deveria ter acontecido finalmente acontece. Já o _demorô_, como explicado vários posts acima, é uma interjeição que expressa satisfação ao aceitar convite ou proposta. Veja a diferença óbvia de sentido no seu próprio exemplo:

Vamos fazer um churrasco?
Demorô! Vamos sim. = Ótima ideia! (satisfação)

Vamos fazer um churrasco?
Já não era sem tempo! Vamos sim. = Até que enfim! (impaciência)

-----

Acabo de pensar em _for shizzle_ (_my nizzle_) como uma possível tradução. Mas talvez soe ridículo, não sei. Por que você não tenta ver no EO o que eles pensam?


> _"Wanna go eat?" _
> _"forshizzle"_





> _yo want to get high? _
> 
> _for shizzle my nizzle._


(Aqui)

Acho que _demorô _caberia bem nesses exemplos.


----------



## LeoBR

Exatamente, Ariel, com seu exemplo você mostrou bem que "it's about time" não é o equivalente de "demorô", mas não mesmo.

Só pra acrescentar uma informação: o sentido "orginal" de "demorou", qual seja, concordância com um convite demonstrando grande satisfação, já perdeu um pouco a força (pelo menos no Rio). Agora essa expressão pode significar apenas um "sim", dependendo da intonação:

-Vamos sair pra dançar?
-Demorô! (Intonação de satisfação intensa)=Sim, claro, que ideia ótima, eu tava doido pra dançar!!

ou

-Vamos sair pra dançar?
-Demorô. (Intonação neutra)=Sim.


----------



## mexerica feliz

xiskxisk said:


> É engraçado fazerem essa distinção entre "demorô" e "demorou", sempre vi o "ou" como equivalente ao "ô".



Preste atenção:
1) demorô [o]
2) falow [ou]
3) ôlôco [o]
4) Moscou / Douglas [ou]

A redução de ditongos (ou, ei, ai) no Brasil varia, de acordo com as diferenças:
a) lexicais  (Moscou [ou], Douglas [ou],  louco [(o)u], brasileiro [e(i)], baixo [a(i)], beijo [e(i)], gueixa [e(i)])
b) regionais (manteiga [mantêga em Minas])
c) pessoais (demor[o] ~ fal[ou])...

Não pode se falar da eliminação do ditongo [ou] em português brasileiro, porque até os que
pronunciam lôco, pôco, continuam com _Moscou _[ou], _Douglas _[ou]...Aliás,
ol átono se pronuncia [ou]:  _voltar _[vou'ta(h)], _soltar _[sou'ta(h)]... 
Foneticamente é um ditongo [ou] sim (embora fonologicamente não seja),
Eu pronuncio_ louco, pouco_ assim: [lowku, powku] (entre [lowku, powku] e [loku, poku]).
Além do mais, muita gente no Rio pronuncia _boa, pessoa_... com ditongo:  _bowa, pesowa_,
soa engraçado nos ouvidos nordestinos...  Mas pensando bem, talvez a nossa pronúncia de palavras como _sexta _[sêixta]
também soe ''diferente'' nos ouvidos cariocas.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

O "ou" que foi (quase que) completamente monotongado é aquele que tem _ou_ como grafema. Por isso:

demorou, falou, outro, louro, pouco... --> [o]
Moscow, voltar, soltar... --> [oʊ̯]

Claro que sempre há quem, de maneira artificial, force a pronúncia do ditongo, mesmo quando na fala natural ele já foi há muito monotongado. Isso é comum entre jornalistas - por conta do fenômeno da escrita oralizada - e entre afetados em geral, que "corrigem" suas falas na tentativa de soarem mais cultos.


----------



## Alandria

Ariel Knightly said:


> O "ou" que foi (quase que) completamente monotongado é aquele que tem _ou_ como grafema. Por isso:
> 
> demorou, falou, outro, louro, pouco... --> [o]
> Moscow, voltar, soltar... --> [oʊ̯]
> 
> Claro que sempre há quem, de maneira artificial, force a pronúncia do ditongo, mesmo quando na fala natural ele já foi há muito monotongado. Isso é comum entre jornalistas - por conta do fenômeno da escrita oralizada - e entre afetados em geral, que "corrigem" suas falas na tentativa de soarem mais cultos.



Tipicamente eu agora, que me tornei dubladora.
Por morar em Sampa e trabalhar com dublagem, não nasalizo mais vogais e estou falando com o R alveolar, tenho de parecer a mais paulistana possível na hora de atuar. 
E esse demorou é carioca demaaaaais da cont'sô.


----------

